# Samsung Series 7 tv and Samsung home theatre X720 audio problem



## farthing (Jan 26, 2010)

My new Samsung home theatre (HT) works fine through my TV playing DVDs. But I can't get the tv audio to play through the HT!

I connect the HT to the TV with HDMI and an optical audio cable. I seem to have a multitude of setup options between the two and I've tried every combination!! But I still can't hear the TV through the home theatre speakers.:mad

The instruction manuals are obscure - and I'm a geek so lord knows howthe man in thestreet manages!!

Any ideas welcome thank you

Samsung LCD LED TV Series 7 and Samsung Home Theatre HT-X720 sound problem


----------



## farthing (Jan 26, 2010)

erm, found the problem for future reference...

I was using a non hdmi3 cable, although there was no indication of this nor any markings. I know the instructions mention this but if the cable aint marked....

Also I bought a different optical audio cable. This like the hdmi3 cable was very thick compared to the old ones.

So all is well.


----------

